# [SOLVED] information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)



## thelt

This problem is in a Gateway Desktop Model: G5664. The OS is Vista Home Premium.

In device manager there is an exclamation mark in a yellow triangle next to the DVD/CD-ROM drive (HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20N SCSI CdRom Device). When I double click on the device, I get the error message:

Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19) 

This problem is in a Gateway Desktop Model: G5664. The OS is Vista Home Premium.

I am having the same problem with any thumb drive I put in it. Other USB devices work in the same USB ports. I am at a loss at what to do next.

I can insert the thumb drives into my laptop and they all work fine. 

If I knew what to edit in the registry I'd try that, but I can't find anybody that says what to do. They all said "I edited the registry and now it works". Go figure.


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Sometimes you need to simply uninstall the device and reboot pc and let it reinstall the device for it to work again.

So right click on the device and choose uninstall, reboot pc, and it should reinstall the device.


----------



## thelt

*Re: information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)*



Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Sometimes you need to simply uninstall the device and reboot pc and let it reinstall the device for it to work again.
> 
> So right click on the device and choose uninstall, reboot pc, and it should reinstall the device.


Did that, didn't work. Still get the same error message.

I've also tried some of the more obvious, like uninstalling and scanning for hardware changes, updating the driver (said I have the latest driver).


----------



## thelt

*Re: information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)*

Problem solved, and here's howgot this information from Ask Me Help Desk)

These instructions are for XP but it works in Vista too. The difference being how you get to the Command Promp and plus sign (+) vs. arrows.

1. Click Start.
2. Click Run.
3. In the "Open" field type REGEDIT.
4. Click OK.
5. Click "File" in the menu bar.
6. Click "Export" from the drop down menu this will open a new box.
7. Click the down arrow beside "Save In" and select "Local Disk (C".
8. In the File Name field type BACKUP.REG.
9. Verify that under the “Export Range”, that the radio button is beside "All".
10. Click Save.
11. Click the plus sign (+) beside HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
12. Click the plus sign (+) beside System. 
13. Click the plus sign (+) beside CurrentControlSet. 
14. Click the plus sign (+) beside Control. 
15. Click the plus sign (+) beside Class. 
16. In the left hand window pane click on {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} to select that key. 
17. In the right hand window pane select the UpperFilters registry key and press the delete key on the keyboard. 
18. Confirm with an OK. 
19. In the right hand window pane select the LowerFilters registry key and press the delete key on the keyboard. 
20. Confirm with an OK. 
21. Click the "X" in the upper right hand corner of the Registry Editor window to close it. 



Restart your Computer in order for the registry - fix to work.


Hope this helps somebody else, I've been pulling my hair out for three days.


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)*

Ok glad you got it sorted, that was going to be my next suggestion is to check for lower and higher filters.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## livetoride60

I had the same problem in Vista Home premium and your fix worked perfectly!! Outstanding.

Searched Microsoft support and even ran their new useless MATS program & as usual in Vista, "No Solution Was Found". Why can't Microsoft figure this out?

Thanks!


----------

